# 2015-2016 Ski Areas to visit...



## Tin (Aug 18, 2015)

This seems to be an every summer thread but I have not seen it yet. So...anyone trying to make it to a specific ski area they have not been to yet or have not been to in a long time?

For me...

1. Wildcat. They had a great season last year and I would love to get back there. It is 8 hours round trip for me and two of the three days I have gone there in the past they lost power until mid afternoon. 

2. Tenney. To show some support and it is not a bad drive up.

3. Bolton Valley. After seeing some trail reports from there last year it looks to be a very under rated ski area and has some challenging trails and woods.


Honorable mention. Mittersill on opening day. Savemeasammy and I got to hit Mittersill on its first day of the season last year and it was some of the most fun skiing I had last year.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 18, 2015)

Tin said:


> Honorable mention. Mittersill on opening day. Savemeasammy and I got to hit Mittersill on its first day of the season last year and it was some of the most fun skiing I had last year.



You need to have someone show you all the rabbit holes.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 18, 2015)

Magic.  It's been a long time and tickets are cheap.  Only reason I haven't gone in years is I hate driving east to west across Southern NH.  The roads are a pain in the ass


----------



## dlague (Aug 18, 2015)

Well we generally ski at 20 or so ski areas per season and the list seems to have the usual suspects (see below) but MRG is one we would like to hit.  Up until last year we had a snowboarder, last year he switched.  Our son is getting deployed stateside so depending where he ends up will determine our western options.

Last years places we hit - many several times:

Killington
Pats Peak
Cannon
Pico
Bretton Woods
Gunstock
Okemo
Ragged
Sugarbush
Attitash
Sugarloaf
Magic Mountain
Black Mountain
Saddleback
Bolton Valley
Lost Valley
Jay Peak
Lake Louise
Kicking Horse
Sunshine Village


----------



## xwhaler (Aug 18, 2015)

Back to places I havent been to in yrs or very limited terrain was open when I did go:
-Bretton Woods: Have an early season voucher I will use hoping for a decent amt of terrain if we can get some natural in Early Dec
-10E: Again to show support and a very easy drive for me
Jay: May try for a late season ski + splash package with my family.

New Mtns:
Mt Abram
Stowe (But I say this every yr and then never go)
Stratton (Stratton/Stowe are the last remaining 1500+ vert mtns I've yet to ski in New England)
Bromley: Upper 40's in March sunshine ripping soft bumps followed by a PBR seems about right


----------



## Tin (Aug 18, 2015)

Puck it said:


> You need to have someone show you all the rabbit holes.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 18, 2015)

Tin said:


>


When it snows!!!!


----------



## St. Bear (Aug 18, 2015)

Saddleback if they're open.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 18, 2015)

St. Bear said:


> Saddleback if they're open.


Definitely again before the summit.


----------



## Tin (Aug 18, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Definitely again before the summit.



My plan as well.


----------



## JDMRoma (Aug 18, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Definitely again before the summit.



Summit this year and the puck it tour before !

Places I want to go I've never been to

Jay and Wildcat


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## St. Bear (Aug 18, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Definitely again before the summit.



Yup. The Summit and Saddleback are my big trip this year since I'm not going out West.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 18, 2015)

St. Bear said:


> Yup. The Summit and Saddleback are my big trip this year since I'm not going out West.


And you owe me beer!!!!!!!!


----------



## Puck it (Aug 18, 2015)

JDMRoma said:


> Summit this year and the puck it tour before !
> 
> Places I want to go I've never been to
> 
> ...


We should plan the Cannon, Saddleback and two days at Sugarloaf like Drew and I did last year


----------



## ironhippy (Aug 18, 2015)

I wanted to get to Massif du Sud (NOT LE MASSIF) in Quebec last season, but never made it.

It's south of Quebec city and they claim 600 cms (~230 inches) of snow each season which should all be cold and dry.

I almost went on the way back from Mont Saint Anne last April, but the wife and her dad weren't interested in adding an extra 3 hours of driving on the way home.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 18, 2015)

ironhippy said:


> I wanted to get to Massif du Sud (NOT LE MASSIF) in Quebec last season, but never made it.
> 
> It's south of Quebec city and they claim 600 cms (~230 inches) of snow each season which should all be cold and dry.
> 
> I almost went on the way back from Mont Saint Anne last April, but the wife and her dad weren't interested in adding an extra 3 hours of driving on the way home.


That's an interesting place. I never knew it existed until a couple of years ago. If I get back up that way this season, which is a possibility with the exchange rate being what it is, I'd like to give it a try. I've already skied all the QC areas nord & est of the city but never sud.


----------



## cdskier (Aug 18, 2015)

MRG - I have a condo by Sugarbush, but have never made it to MRG. I really need to make it a point to finally try to get over there.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 18, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> That's an interesting place. I never knew it existed until a couple of years ago. If I get back up that way this season, which is a possibility with the exchange rate being what it is, I'd like to give it a try. I've already skied all the QC areas nord & est of the city but never sud.


They tried heli skiing a couple of years ago.  http://www.onthesnow.com/news/a/105007/heli-skiing-returns-to-quebec


----------



## St. Bear (Aug 18, 2015)

Puck it said:


> And you owe me beer!!!!!!!!



Haha. You know, I'll have bought new skis by the time you get your beer.



Puck it said:


> We should plan the Cannon, Saddleback and two days at Sugarloaf like Drew and I did last year



I'm there.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 18, 2015)

cdskier said:


> MRG - I have a condo by Sugarbush, but have never made it to MRG. I really need to make it a point to finally try to get over there.


Hard to believe seeing you've been in the area for several years. I don't think you'll be disappointed. In fact you'll be wondering what took you so long.

Skied there a couple of days before they closed last year with marginal conditions & it was still a hoot.


----------



## dlague (Aug 18, 2015)

Tin said:


> 2. Tenney. To show some support and it is not a bad drive up.



Yes that too!  Probably many lunch time runs since they are five minutes from work.


----------



## catsup948 (Aug 18, 2015)

If I remain at my new job(tbd)  I will have mondays and possibly Tuesday until 3:30 free as I work evenings.  My goal is to ski every mountain within two hours of Milton, NH.  Some I have skied some I have not.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 18, 2015)

cdskier said:


> *MRG - I have a condo by Sugarbush, but have never made it to MRG. *



That might be one of the most surprising / strangest things I've seen posted on this website.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 18, 2015)

I made progress knocking off some of my "never been to" areas last year, so this year the list is shorter:

1) Mont Sutton
2) Middlebury Ski Bowl

Odds of my actually hitting either of them?    Eh.......I'll go with 25% and 10% respectively.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Aug 18, 2015)

If I do the summit this year, I'd like to be able to get in a day at Saddleback.  It would depend on whether my wife could get a personal day.  

After hiking around Bretton Woods last summer, I'm curious to give it a try for the glades.  It's the kind of place I'd be more inclined to try if I could get some sort of deal...

I'd also like to try Whiteface and Gore.  I wanted to try last year, but the conditions were much better closer to home. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cdskier (Aug 18, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> That might be one of the most surprising / strangest things I've seen posted on this website.



Why? Ideally I'd like to ski MRG on a weekday, but most of the times am only in the valley weekends. Only been 4 years that I've had the condo so far.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 18, 2015)

cdskier said:


> Why? Only been 4 years that I've had the condo so far.



You've had a ski condo right next to one of the best ski areas in the east, and you havent been there.

That's surprising/strange.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 18, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> I'd also like to try Whiteface and Gore.  I wanted to try last year, but the conditions were much better closer to home.



There were times last year when the conditions were better than NH.   In general, Whiteface and Gore are all about timing it right, and can both be miserable if you go at the wrong time.   But time it right with a last minute 3 day weekend, and you wont be disappointed.   Gore has some of the best tree skiing in the east, and Whiteface has the longest runs in the east (IF the summit is open) and Lake Placid nearby.


----------



## machski (Aug 18, 2015)

Stratton and Tremblant for me, with a long overdue return to Pico as well (know which add on pass I got with my New England one?)


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 18, 2015)

SLC!!////!!hunter Roxbury Sugarbush mini a z get together again let's due it.


----------



## Rowsdower (Aug 18, 2015)

Gonna try for Gore this year. 

Wish me luck.


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 18, 2015)

Rowsdower said:


> Gonna try for Gore this year.
> 
> Wish me luck.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Aug 18, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> There were times last year when the conditions were better than NH.   In general, Whiteface and Gore are all about timing it right, and can both be miserable if you go at the wrong time.   But time it right with a last minute 3 day weekend, and you wont be disappointed.   Gore has some of the best tree skiing in the east, and Whiteface has the longest runs in the east (IF the summit is open) and Lake Placid nearby.



I guess by "closer", I was mostly referring to vt.  It's hard to rationalize passing past such good snow in vt to ski in NY... It's probably akin to you drving through vt to ski in NH!  That said, I'd still like to ski gore and WF.  Especially when I have the fox 44 card.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ss20 (Aug 18, 2015)

Lol... my season will probably be much like my last.  25-35 days teaching at The Ridge.  6-8 days at Mohawk.  5 at Mount Snow.  3 at Stowe.  Throw in 1-2 days at Killington, Okemo, Stratton, Jiminy Peak, Butternut, and Catamount. 

Last year I got in 48 days.  I'm confident I can hit 50 this year, shooting for 60.  Hopefully, one day, I can look back at this post and laugh at the years where I had less than a triple digit number of ski days.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 18, 2015)

I'd like to hit Hickory again with decent snow. Not much out of my way to or from VT. Only problem is they're only open weekends.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 19, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> I guess by "closer", I was mostly referring to vt.  It's hard to rationalize passing past such good snow in vt to ski in NY... *It's probably akin to you drving through vt to ski in NH!*  That said, I'd still like to ski gore and WF.  Especially when I have the fox 44 card.



Yes, I suppose you're right about that.

  But I definitely think it would be worth it just for Gore's trees (do many places in NH have trees as good as Gore?) and the fact I think you'll be surprised how much vert Whiteface has compared to anyplace in the east.  Actually, Gore has more vert than anyplace in NH too (though they're basically equals).


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 19, 2015)

ss20 said:


> Lol... my season will probably be much like my last.  25-35 days teaching at The Ridge.  6-8 days at Mohawk.  5 at Mount Snow.  3 at Stowe.  Throw in 1-2 days at Killington, Okemo, Stratton, Jiminy Peak, Butternut, and Catamount.
> 
> Last year I got in 48 days.  I'm confident I can hit 50 this year, shooting for 60.  Hopefully, one day, I can look back at this post and laugh at the years where I had less than a triple digit number of ski days.



No Sundown?!?!?!!


----------



## St. Bear (Aug 19, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Yes, I suppose you're right about that.
> 
> But I definitely think it would be worth it just for Gore's trees (do many places in NH have trees as good as Gore?) and the fact I think you'll be surprised how much vert Whiteface has compared to anyplace in the east.  Actually, Gore has more vert than anyplace in NH too (though not as dramatically so).



Yes, but the vert is a little overdone. As an advanced skier, I rarely go all the way down to the base during my day.


----------



## ss20 (Aug 19, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> No Sundown?!?!?!!



One day.  I can get to Catamount in the same time it would take to get to Sundown.  Catamount>Sundown


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 19, 2015)

ss20 said:


> One day.  I can get to Catamount in the same time it would take to get to Sundown.  Catamount>Sundown



But is there double black diamond, fall and perish terrain at Catamount?  I think they are equal distance from me.  I might have to check it out, but I recently switched my allegiance to Blue Mountain in the Poconos!


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 19, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> I guess by "closer", I was mostly referring to vt.  It's hard to rationalize passing past such good snow in vt to ski in NY... It's probably akin to you drving through vt to ski in NH!  That said, I'd still like to ski gore and WF.  Especially when I have the fox 44 card.


For me it's not always about who has the best snow. It's about the adventure of experiencing new ski areas. I've passed up a lot of good skiing on my forages to ME, NH & Quebec. Spent 5 days in the Eastern Townships once & didn't ski Jay at all even though it's only a short drive away. I'd been to Jay before but never skied the Eastern Township areas at the time. As they say variety is the spice of life.


----------



## Bostonian (Aug 19, 2015)

Tenney!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Aug 19, 2015)

St. Bear said:


> Yes, but the vert is a little overdone. As an advanced skier, I rarely go all the way down to the base during my day.


Agreed.A little like the Loaf which you only ski 2400 out of 2800 and Burke 1500 of 2000.It looks like it takes 4 lifts to get to the top?Never been but would like to.


----------



## St. Bear (Aug 19, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> Agreed.A little like the Loaf which you only ski 2400 out of 2800 and Burke 1500 of 2000.It looks like it takes 4 lifts to get to the top?Never been but would like to.



2 lifts to the top.  Gondola, then summit quad.

Whiteface is a great mountain, and I feel like everyone in the East should make the trek out there at least once, especially if you can do it in March when there's ample coverage.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 19, 2015)

St. Bear said:


> 2 lifts to the top.  Gondola, then summit quad.
> 
> Whiteface is a great mountain, and I feel like everyone in the East should make the trek out there at least once, especially if you can do it in March when there's ample coverage.


From where I locate in VT. it's about the same drive time to get to Whiteface as it is to get to Stowe (2hrs.). It's a beautiful drive also first going through the farm lands of VT. in the Champlain Valley. Then riding up along the Lake Champlain coastline on the NY. side & finally heading west & seeing the Adirondacks rise up before me.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 19, 2015)

St. Bear said:


> Yes, but the vert is a little overdone. As an advanced skier, I rarely go all the way down to the base during my day.



I understand what you're saying, as an advanced skier you'll probably hit/lap your favorite pod(s) and so not make it all the way down each run.  But the vert is not overdone, because that's a choice you're making while skiing - their vertical is a legitimate number, and Gore even has some decent tree skiing fairly close to the base.


----------



## WWF-VT (Aug 19, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> You've had a ski condo right next to one of the best ski areas in the east, and you havent been there.
> 
> That's surprising/strange.



It's not really that unusual.  There are plenty of Sugarbush passholders that never leave Lincoln Peak and ski at Mt Ellen !  In all my time in the MRV I have skied less than a dozen times at MRG and know plenty of people that rarely ski there.  Mad River Glen doesn't have the same mystique and attraction when you have Castlerock, Slidebrook and a lots of other natural snow trails and woods options at Sugarbush.


----------



## ironhippy (Aug 19, 2015)

St. Bear said:


> Whiteface is a great mountain, and I feel like everyone in the East should make the trek out there at least once, especially if you can do it in March when there's ample coverage.



I've got a sister and her family living in Plattsburgh, so I have a place to stay. I want to time it with a storm when I make it there.


----------



## cdskier (Aug 19, 2015)

WWF-VT said:


> It's not really that unusual.  There are plenty of Sugarbush passholders that never leave Lincoln Peak and ski at Mt Ellen !  In all my time in the MRV I have skied less than a dozen times at MRG and know plenty of people that rarely ski there.  Mad River Glen doesn't have the same mystique and attraction when you have Castlerock, Slidebrook and a lots of other natural snow trails and woods options at Sugarbush.



BG was making me feel bad. Now I don't feel so bad! 

I do really want to get to MRG at some point though.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 19, 2015)

WWF-VT said:


> Mad River Glen doesn't have the same mystique and attraction when you have Castlerock, Slidebrook and a lots of other natural snow trails and woods options at Sugarbush.



Ehh........ I dont know about all that.   I've never skied slidebrook, I'd love to, so I'll give you that it may well be awesome when it's open, but the woods skiing proper at Sugarbush otherwise just isnt that great, and I think they could do far better by way of natural snow trails.  At the very least, I dont see any of this (even if true) as being a reason to not ski MRG.


----------



## cdskier (Aug 19, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> At the very least, I dont see any of this (even if true) as being a reason to not ski MRG.



For me it is mostly about timing/convenience.

I really want to ski MRG midweek so I can fully enjoy it without many lines. The big problem there is that I'm not in the valley that much midweek during the main part of the season. I need to change that and take more days off in mid-season mid-week this year.


----------



## Tin (Aug 20, 2015)

WWF-VT said:


> Mad River Glen doesn't have the same mystique and attraction when you have Castlerock, Slidebrook and a lots of other natural snow trails and woods options at Sugarbush.




If you think this then you should get over to MRG more. Zero comparison


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 20, 2015)

Tin said:


> *If you think this then you should get over to MRG more. Zero comparison*



Yeah, I mean I didnt want to put it quite as boldly as you did above, as I really DO like Sugarbush.

   My comments weren't meant to be "anti-Sugarbush" in any way,  I just dont think Sugarbush is so great that it exceeds what MRG offers by way of tree skiing and natural snow trails, because it just doesn't.    And it only took 1 day of skiing MRG for me to figure that out.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 20, 2015)

Tin said:


> If you think this then you should get over to MRG more. Zero comparison



Disagree.

IMO MRG advantages in terrain are slight over SB and those advantages are mostly wiped out when you have to wait in 30 minute lines for the chair when I can be at MT Ellen barely waiting in lines.

I like MRG A LOT, its old school vibe has its charm, but I think it's "hardcoreness" is over fluffed.  You can find similar terrain at SB, Stowe, Smuggs and Jay.


----------



## Tin (Aug 20, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Disagree.
> 
> IMO MRG advantages in terrain are slight over SB and those advantages are mostly wiped out when you have to wait in 30 minute lines for the chair when I can be at MT Ellen barely waiting in lines.
> 
> I like MRG A LOT, its old school vibe has its charm, but I think it's "hardcoreness" is over fluffed.  You can find similar terrain at SB, Stowe, Smuggs and Jay.



Absolutely agree it is overfluffed and i have never had to wait more than 10 minutes so that plays a role in my view. Hell, maybe I need more time at SB. What Smuggs and Stowe offer is not  matched, especially by SB imo.


----------



## St. Bear (Aug 20, 2015)

I can definitely see how someone with a SB pass would never/rarely ski MRG.  Between cost and convenience, it's not shocking to me.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 20, 2015)

Tin said:


> What Smuggs and Stowe offer is not  matched, especially by SB imo.



Agree again.   Stowe and Smuggs >>>>>>>>> Sugarbush.


----------



## WWF-VT (Aug 20, 2015)

Tin said:


> If you think this then you should get over to MRG more. Zero comparison



 I have skied MRG with long term Co-op members and can make a very valid comparison having been all over the mountain in a variety of conditions.  I've got nothing against MRG but just saying it's not this amazing skiing nirvana when you have Sugarbush next door.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Aug 20, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Magic.  It's been a long time and tickets are cheap.  Only reason I haven't gone in years is I hate driving east to west across Southern NH.  The roads are a pain in the ass



Give me a heads up.  You'll love the tunes @ the Red Chair.


----------



## cdskier (Aug 20, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Agree again.   Stowe and Smuggs >>>>>>>>> Sugarbush.



I really never cared for Stowe. Granted last time I was there was before I was into going into the trees at all, but I didn't see anything overly amazing with their trails. Perhaps I was a bit turned off by the need to always ski the run-outs at the bottom. I probably would have enjoyed it more with an upper mountain-only lift.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 20, 2015)

RustyGroomer said:


> Give me a heads up.  You'll love the tunes @ the Red Chair.



Definitely will!


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 20, 2015)

cdskier said:


> I really never cared for Stowe. Granted last time I was there was before I was into going into the trees at all, but I didn't see anything overly amazing with their trails. Perhaps I was a bit turned off by the need to always ski the run-outs at the bottom. I probably would have enjoyed it more with an upper mountain-only lift.



On map Stowe is not the best in the east by any means except for maybe fall line cruising terrain.  Off map it has more acreage of easily accessible slackcountry than anywhere in the East.  I've got probably around 300 days in there lifetime and there's still plenty I've never skied.  

Inbounds by late January you can pretty much ski the place boundary to boundary.  Arguably more trees between trails than even Jay.


----------



## Newpylong (Aug 21, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Ehh........ I dont know about all that.   I've never skied slidebrook, I'd love to, so I'll give you that it may well be awesome when it's open, but the woods skiing proper at Sugarbush otherwise just isnt that great, and I think they could do far better by way of natural snow trails.  At the very least, I dont see any of this (even if true) as being a reason to not ski MRG.



You sure you were at Sugarbush?


----------



## Newpylong (Aug 21, 2015)

WWF-VT said:


> I have skied MRG with long term Co-op members and can make a very valid comparison having been all over the mountain in a variety of conditions.  I've got nothing against MRG but just saying it's not this amazing skiing nirvana when you have Sugarbush next door.



I lived in the valley for 4 years with a ASC Gold pass I can count on one hand the # of times we went to MRG in those 4 years. Good for a day here and there but no advantage if you're a Bush passholder.


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 21, 2015)

If I want to have a picnic by a stream, I might visit a "glen".  If I want to ski, I go to a mountain!


----------



## Tin (Aug 21, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> If I want to have a picnic by a stream, I might visit a "glen".  If I want to ski, I go to a mountain!




You're more into "hills".


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 21, 2015)

Newpylong said:


> You sure you were at Sugarbush?



Keep in mind I ski all over northern Vermont and New York, so I don't have an "anchor opinion".   Given that fact, yes, in my opinion the tree skiing at Sugarbush (ex-Slidebrook which I've already mentioned) isn't anything to write home about, and is bested by pretty much every other n.VT location (Stowe, Smuggs, Jay Peak, probably MRG too), as well as N.NY as well (Gore).

Is this really a controversial belief?  I just assumed pretty much everyone agreed with that.


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 21, 2015)

Tin said:


> You're more into "hills".



It's a "ridge", thank you very much!


----------



## Tin (Aug 21, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> It's a "ridge", thank you very much!




I thought this was a "ridge".


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 21, 2015)

Tin said:


> I thought this was a "ridge".



I think that's just a marketing ploy for what is otherwise merely a local park.


----------



## ss20 (Aug 21, 2015)

Tin said:


> I thought this was a "ridge".



Amateurs.  This is a ridge.


----------



## WWF-VT (Aug 21, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Keep in mind I ski all over northern Vermont and New York, so I don't have an "anchor opinion".   Given that fact, yes, in my opinion the tree skiing at Sugarbush (ex-Slidebrook which I've already mentioned) isn't anything to write home about, and is bested by pretty much every other n.VT location (Stowe, Smuggs, Jay Peak, probably MRG too), as well as N.NY as well (Gore).
> 
> Is this really a controversial belief?  I just assumed pretty much everyone agreed with that.



You have never skied Slidebrook, and probably don't know a lot of the off the map options at Lincoln Peak and Mount Ellen, and believe that Gore offers better tree skiing,  so it does make your opinion highy suspect.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 21, 2015)

Anything from Killington north along the Green Mountain spine is good in my book. Only skied Gore a few times & didn't really care for the place, to many flats.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 21, 2015)

WWF-VT said:


> You have never skied Slidebrook, and probably don't know a lot of the off the map options at Lincoln Peak and Mount Ellen, and believe that Gore offers better tree skiing,  so it does make your opinion highy suspect.



I specifically stated, ex-Slidebrook (ex means without) to admittedly take that into the equation/to be fair.  

So you're saying the tree skiing, in your opinion, is better at Sugarbush than Jay Peak, Smuggs, or Stowe?     

And yes, I think Gore offers better tree skiing (again, admitting ex-Slidebrook) than Sugarbush.  I think Gore offers better tree skiing than the vast majority of eastern resorts, and I also think probably few people realize this because so few have skied there.  Have you ever skied Gore?


----------



## Newpylong (Aug 23, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Keep in mind I ski all over northern Vermont and New York, so I don't have an "anchor opinion".   Given that fact, yes, in my opinion the tree skiing at Sugarbush (ex-Slidebrook which I've already mentioned) isn't anything to write home about, and is bested by pretty much every other n.VT location (Stowe, Smuggs, Jay Peak, probably MRG too), as well as N.NY as well (Gore).
> 
> Is this really a controversial belief?  I just assumed pretty much everyone agreed with that.



No anchor opinion here, Sugarbush is in Vermont, I live in New Hampshire. I was just surprised to see such a poor reflection on the Bush, I don't hear it often, if ever. I certainly would question ones rating system if I see it...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 23, 2015)

Newpylong said:


> No anchor opinion here, Sugarbush is in Vermont,* I live in New Hampshire*. I was just surprised to see such a poor reflection on the Bush, I don't hear it often, if ever. *I certainly would question ones rating system* if I see it...



Have you skied trees at Jay Peak?
Have you skied trees at Smuggler's Notch?
Have you skied trees at Stowe?


Because I certainly dont ever hear people claim Sugarbush has better tree skiing.  Sugarbush on-map tree skiing is pretty meh.  It wasn't a poor reflection on the entire place, just one aspect of its' skiing compared with it's northern competition.


----------



## Newpylong (Aug 24, 2015)

Of course I have - all of these places are just out my door, not 5 hours away like from New Jersey.

That is fair enough, to each their own. But don't be surprised to see eyebrows raised :grin:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 24, 2015)

Newpylong said:


> Of course I have - all of these places are just out my door, not 5 hours away like from New Jersey.



To be clear, you are stating that tree skiing at Sugarbush is better than tree skiing at Jay Peak and Smuggler's Notch.

IMO, if we took a poll here of people who've skied all three, not only would "eyebrows" not be "raised", but your opinion would likely come in last place in a ranking of the tree skiing at those three, and probably significantly so.   My 2¢.


----------



## St. Bear (Aug 24, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Have you skied trees at Jay Peak?
> Have you skied trees at Smuggler's Notch?
> Have you skied trees at Stowe?
> 
> ...



Sugarbush trees are not as in the open as Jay and Stowe.  I don't mean the physical spacing, but you have to really look and know where you're going to find the better spots.  That's fine by me though, as the trails are interesting enough to keep me entertained.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 24, 2015)

St. Bear said:


> Sugarbush trees are not as in the open as Jay and Stowe.  I don't mean the physical spacing, but you have to really look and know where you're going to find the better spots.  That's fine by me though, as *the trails are interesting enough to keep me entertained.*



This is where Sugarbush shines.  Now, if the question were posed, who has better trails, Sugarbush or Jay Peak, then I'd say Sugarbush.  But often you cannot make a judgement comment on this site without fanboys of XYZ ski area feeling they must jump in to  "defend" their area at all cost, with no quarter given.  DMC was the worst ever example - Hunter >  Kitzbuehel in his mind.


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 24, 2015)

10e
hopefully eastern Canada - Owl's Head also Tremblant.
Also planning on another Summit county trip hoping for a Vail Day (haven't been in over 20 years) and maybe Loveland (never been) if not then Keystone which i haven't been to in over 20 either. Will hit A-basin.

May hit Granite gorge as well.


----------



## catsup948 (Aug 24, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> 10e
> hopefully eastern Canada - Owl's Head also Tremblant.
> Also planning on another Summit county trip hoping for a Vail Day (haven't been in over 20 years) and maybe Loveland (never been) if not then Keystone which i haven't been to in over 20 either. Will hit A-basin.
> 
> May hit Granite gorge as well.



Granite Gorge liftline looks pretty legit!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Aug 25, 2015)

St. Bear said:


> 2 lifts to the top.  Gondola, then summit quad.
> 
> Whiteface is a great mountain, and I feel like everyone in the East should make the trek out there at least once, especially if you can do it in March when there's ample coverage.


I was talking about Gore and skiing all of its 2500 ft.


----------



## St. Bear (Aug 25, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> I was talking about Gore and skiing all of its 2500 ft.



Oh, yeah. I'm not sure that's physically possible.  Still an underrated mountain though.


----------



## Newpylong (Aug 25, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> To be clear, you are stating that tree skiing at Sugarbush is better than tree skiing at Jay Peak and Smuggler's Notch.
> 
> IMO, if we took a poll here of people who've skied all three, not only would "eyebrows" not be "raised", but your opinion would likely come in last place in a ranking of the tree skiing at those three, and probably significantly so.   My 2¢.



Whatever you say lol.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 25, 2015)

Would like to do a western Canada trip. Whistler, Revelstoke, kicking horse and venture a little further east and hit lake Louise and sunshine village too, especially since I have the MCP this year. It all depends on work though.


----------



## Tin (Aug 25, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> Granite Gorge liftline looks pretty legit!



Right? Anyone have a better pic of the upper section?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 25, 2015)

Newpylong said:


> *Whatever you say lol.*



Interesting that though asked several times, I still haven't been able to get you to actually fully commit.   One more time........

You are stating that tree skiing at Sugarbush is better than tree skiing at Jay Peak and Smuggler's Notch?


----------



## Newpylong (Aug 25, 2015)

Should be obvious I would stack Sugarbush up with anywhere save Stowe for anything including trees. You're being like a turd that won't flush on this. Let it go, it's all opinion.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 25, 2015)

Newpylong said:


> *Should be obvious I would stack Sugarbush up with anywhere* save Stowe* for anything including trees. *You're being like a turd that won't flush on this. Let it go, it's all opinion.



Great.  Took a while, just wanted to get that on the record.


----------



## Newpylong (Aug 25, 2015)

Are you that concerned with what others think? Skiing is supposed to be fun no need to get on each other's  cases over opinions.

At least we can agree Gore trees are excellent and underrated.


----------



## cdskier (Aug 25, 2015)

Newpylong said:


> Are you that concerned with what others think? Skiing is supposed to be fun no need to get on each other's  cases over opinions.



Agreed. Who really cares? If people enjoy SB (and the trees at SB), great! If people don't like them and would rather go elsewhere, that's great too (more for me!)

Stowe and Jay and Smuggs all have terrific trees I'm sure, but I really don't consider any of them options for me on a regular basis as the weekly 5 hour trip to SB from NJ is plenty long enough. I'm not going to say SB is better or worse than any of them, but I'm perfectly happy at SB and think they have excellent terrain (and trees) to keep me interested for many years to come.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 26, 2015)

Killington has the most under rated tree skiing.:grin:


----------

